# Some Tank Pics



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I reached that point where i had too many tanks running and not enough time to care for all of them. So the end result was a bunch of stuff for sale in member classifieds and what you see below. I'm trying to keep my tanks as simple and as green as possible so i dont have to worry about too much with finals comming up and what not. 
Enjoy!

29 gal Bow front
open top to allow for the massive driftwood in there
36 watts T5 6700k 








Jave fern foreground








Sword background and i put in a few small lotus to fill it out as well

















75 gal discus
did some redecorating to keep it simple for the fish....and i spread out that blyxa more so that it can take off


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey they came along way since i seen them last! GOOD JOB LOoking goood!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice. i like the simplicity and i bet your fish do as well.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice bro, really nice.


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

nice driftwood


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the look of the tank a lot.

One suggestion though... start growing swords of all sizes, otherwise all of your swords will outgrow your tank at the same time and when you have to replant new ones, it will look shitty for a good month or two... with the number you have, you could keep a good 'cycle' of plants going in and out of your tank and maintain the look you have now.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great tanks!

Good work man.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Simple and nice, great job!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

P boost said:


> I like the look of the tank a lot.
> 
> One suggestion though... start growing swords of all sizes, otherwise all of your swords will outgrow your tank at the same time and when you have to replant new ones, it will look shitty for a good month or two... with the number you have, you could keep a good 'cycle' of plants going in and out of your tank and maintain the look you have now.


Thanks Riz
:nod:.....i have my 55 gal in the backroom. Theres a few different size swords growing in there as well.
LOL...honestly if my swords start growing out of that 75 gal im just gonna let them go.....that would be awesome. Like an amazon jungle in my living room.


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

really nice set ups simple and very sharp,







nice.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice tanks I like them all!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> I reached that point where i had too many tanks running and not enough time to care for all of them.


I feel your pain! I've switched to a piranha tank with plants approach instead of a planted tank with piranha approach...it's a subtle difference, but easier to maintain!

Tanks look good!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> I reached that point where i had too many tanks running and not enough time to care for all of them.


I feel your pain! I've switched to a piranha tank with plants approach instead of a planted tank with piranha approach...it's a subtle difference, but easier to maintain!

Tanks look good!
[/quote]

lol...surprisingy i know exactly what you mean


----------

